# قم بتنزيل برنامج رسم الدوائر الالكترونية وفحص الدوائر اللكترونية



## ايمن الحاج (25 ديسمبر 2006)

قم بتنزيل برنامج رسم الدوائر الالكترونية وفحص الدوائر اللكترونية البرنامج يعمل100%
من هذا الموقع
http://up.9q9q.net/up/index.php?f=4a1683A92


----------



## مروة 1022 (25 ديسمبر 2006)

انا دخلت الموقع الى انت كتبه ولكن مفيش حاجه يريد ترد عليه لانى طالبه ومحتاجه البرنامج ضرورى


----------



## ايمن الحاج (25 ديسمبر 2006)

طريقة التنزيل قوم
بفتح ملف في CأوDأوEأوF بأسم WEWB32
وبعد أفتح الملف المضغوط وضغط أنتر(Enter) حتى يتم تنزيل البرنامج على المكان الذي تم أختيارة
أتركي الوحة السوداء تعمل الى حين اتمام التنزيل
البرنامج يعمل100% وأنا في الخدمة لاي أستفسار تقبلي تحياتي
وضحي لي ما هو التردد الذي يريدة البرنامج ما بدة تردد
معلومات عن الملف : 
*اسم الملف *: WorkBench.zip​ 


*حجم الملف *: 3.02 MB​ 
*امتداد الملف ( نوعه ) *: .zip​ 

حملي من هذا الرابط الجديدhttp://up.9q9q.net/up/index.php?f=17ZCgb00V

بعد التنزيل من الموقع فكي ضغط الملف وأنزلية الى سطح المكتب ومن ثم قومي بتنزيل البرنامج
وسوف يعمل البرنامج ويشتغل 100%


----------



## ايمن الحاج (26 ديسمبر 2006)

لتشغيل البرنامج قم بتنزيلة على My Documents
*اسم الملف *: WorkBench
*حجم الملف *: 3.06 MB
*امتداد الملف ( نوعه ) *: .exe


----------



## يقظان القيسي (26 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا جزيلا ايها الاخ العزيز و بارك الله فيك
اخوك 
يقظان القيسي
العراق


----------



## ايمن الحاج (26 ديسمبر 2006)

العفو صديقي يقظان القيسي
انت الوحد الذي شكرة في هذا المنتدى علماً 40 عضو نزل البرنامج
وبشكر تدوم النعم


----------



## نمر البراري (26 ديسمبر 2006)

مشكورررررر
اخي العزيز


----------



## يقظان القيسي (26 ديسمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
الاخوه الاعزاء ارجو المساعده بالحصول على 
National Electrical Code
مع جزيل الشكر و الاحترام
اخوكم 
يقظان القيسي
العراق


----------



## اسماء احمد (29 ديسمبر 2006)

شكر على هذا البرنامج


----------



## ابو حكم (2 يناير 2007)

مشكور اخي على هذا البرنامج الرائع وبارك الله بيك...............اخوك ابو حكم العرقي:12:


----------



## gm-arab (2 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم :78: 

كيفك أخوي أيمن الحاج 

ممكن سؤال من فضلك 

ممكن تعرض أو شرح لي طريقت العمل :2: >>>> البرنامج طبعاً :68: 

و مشكور على البرنامج الأكثر من رائع:67:


----------



## ايمن الحاج (3 يناير 2007)

لتعلم لبرنامج ادخل الى هذا الموقع

تم حذف الموقع لمخالفته الاداب العامة ..


----------



## k_abdallah (3 يناير 2007)

مشكور يا بشمهندس أيمن ..و الله يوفقك و يرزقك ذرية صالحة ​


----------



## طارق الوقد (22 فبراير 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الاخ العزيز ايمن لك كل الشكر والتقدير على هذا البرنامج ولكن عندى مشكلة فى الشاشة وهى مظلمة وبها خط افقى فى المنتصف هل ممكن تساعدنى فى علاجها 
ولك جزيل الشكر 
طارق الوقد


----------



## aborafat (27 فبراير 2007)

ششششششششششششششششششكرااا


----------



## eng_mohand (1 مارس 2007)

جزالك الله كل خير


----------



## aborafat (1 مارس 2007)

ششششششششششكرا علي موضوع


----------



## klim40 (15 مارس 2007)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## م/شيماء (15 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم شكرا جزيلا علي هذا البرنامج ونتمني منك ان تقدم لنا المزيد


----------



## يوسف_2006 (4 أبريل 2007)

بعد تصتيب البرنامج لا اجد اى شىء لاستطيع الدخول الى البرنامج
ما الحل


----------



## يوسف_2006 (4 أبريل 2007)

ارجو الرد والاهتمام


----------



## السكرتيرfm (4 أبريل 2007)

بارك الله فيك ورحم الله والديك = الف شكر


----------



## km6 (21 أبريل 2007)

انا دخلت على الموقع بس الملف تم حذفه للأسف ممكن تساعدوني؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## أشرف عفيفى (24 أبريل 2007)

شكراً ياأخى العزيز


----------



## طارق الوقد (27 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم اخوتى فى الله لقد قمت بتزيل برنامج الرسم سابقا ولكن حدث عندى خظاء فى الجهاز تسبب فى مسح البرنامج ارجو من اى اخ كريم ان يساعدنى فى تحميل البرنامج مرة اخرى خا صة وان رابط هذا البرنامج لايعمل ولكم كل الود والتقدير 
 أخوكم طارق الوقد


----------



## القلب الذهبى (28 أبريل 2007)

تم حذف الموضوع لتجاوزه المدة المسموح بيها 
شكلى جيت متاخر 
الحمد الله 
قدر الله وما شاء فعل


----------



## ENG_ASHRAF (30 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا 
ولكن البرنامج غير موجود 
أرجو تحميله على رابط أخر


----------



## e.amen (1 مايو 2007)

يسلموووووووووووووووووووووووو كثيررررررررررررررر


----------



## روحي سما (20 نوفمبر 2009)

_شكرااااا لك بارك الله فيك_


----------



## حيدر المعموري (20 ديسمبر 2010)

اذا امكن اخي الغالي ان ترسل البرنامج على الايميل التالي [email protected] لان عندي مشكلة بالتحميل مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## ادور (22 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكورررررررررررررر ولكم التقدم


----------



## computersat (4 أبريل 2014)

شكرا لك .. لكن الرابط بطئ أو لا يعمل .. حجم البرنامج معقول ولو يحمل على سيرفر المنتدى أفضل
ولتسهيل الأمر على الزملاء : هنا رابط مباشر لنسخة أضخم


----------



## computersat (4 أبريل 2014)

Electronics WorkBench 5.12
Electronics WorkBench 5.12
Electronics WorkBench 5.12


----------



## rontany (9 مايو 2014)

شكرا جزيلا ايها الاخ العزيز و بارك الله فيك


----------



## rontany (9 مايو 2014)

شكرا جزيلا و بارك الله فيك


----------



## rontany (9 مايو 2014)

مشكورررررررررررررر ولكم التقدم


----------



## rontany (9 مايو 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## rontany (9 مايو 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا 
ولكن البرنامج غير موجود 
أرجو تحميله على رابط أخر


----------



## rontany (9 مايو 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا 
ولكن البرنامج غير موجود 
أرجو تحميله على رابط أخر


----------



## rontany (9 مايو 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا 
ولكن البرنامج غير موجود 
أرجو تحميله على رابط أخر


----------



## rontany (9 مايو 2014)

شكرا جزيلا ايها الاخ العزيز و بارك الله فيك


----------



## rontany (9 مايو 2014)

شكرا جزيلا و بارك الله فيك


----------



## rontany (9 مايو 2014)

شكرا جزيلا و بارك الله فيك


----------



## rontany (9 مايو 2014)

شكر على هذا البرنامج


----------



## rontany (9 مايو 2014)

شكرا جزيلا ايها الاخ العزيز و بارك الله فيك


----------



## rontany (10 مايو 2014)

شكرا جزيلا ايها الاخ العزيز و بارك الله فيك


----------



## rontany (10 مايو 2014)

شكرا جزيلا و بارك الله فيك


----------

